# Ψυχοδραστικές ουσίες - Εξαρτήσεις > Εξάρτηση από Αλκοόλ, Τζόγο >  Βακλοφαίνη εναντίον αλκοόλ

## RockElCasbah

Καλημέρα. Δε ξέρω αν έχει τεθεί το θέμα, κι αν ναι και βαριέστε να διαβάσετε, απλά προσπεράστε το. Αυτό είναι το κείμενο που διάβασε ένας πολύ καλός μου φίλος και χάρη στο οποίο ετοιμάζεται σήμερα να φύγει για το Αμέρικα... δυστυχώς πέφτει σε μεγάλες υποτροπές κατά καιρούς κι όπως μου λέει και ο ίδιος "θέλω να σταματήσω να κοροϊδεύω τον εαυτό μου μιας και στην ουσία δε σταμάτησα ποτέ να πίνω". Του εύχομαι όλα να πάνε καλά και να τα καταφέρει μια και καλή για πάντα...:)... θα παραθέσω το κείμενο αποσπασματικά. Εύχομαι να ισχύουν τα όσα λέγονται για αυτό το φάρμακο και να απελευθερωθούν όλοι οι εξαρτημένοι του πλανήτη!


"Ενας άνδρας φαινομενικά επιτυχημένος,από τους μεγαλύτερους καρδιολόγους της Γαλλίας αλλά και των ΗΠΑ,κάτοχος του μεταλλίου της Λεγεώνας της Τιμής για την προσφορά του στην προβολή της Γαλλίας στο εξωτερικό όσον αφορά την Καρδιολογία. Μια παράλληλη ζωή πίσω από τη λαμπερή «βιτρίνα» πνιγμένη στο αλκοόλ. Ως τη στιγμή της τυχαίας «συνάντησης» με ένα παλαιό φάρμακο, το οποίο,όπως αποδείχθηκε στην πορεία,μπορεί να δράσει με έναν νέο τρόπο ενάντια στις εξαρτήσεις. Ενα μικρό χάπι, η βακλοφαίνη, βοήθησε τον 57χρονο σήμερα δρα Ολιβιέ Αμεζέν,καθηγητή Καρδιολογίας στο Πανεπιστήμιο Κορνέλ και επισκέπτη καθηγητή στο Πολιτειακό Πανεπιστήμιο της Νέας Υόρκης, να αναδυθεί από το σκοτάδι του αλκοολισμού στο φως της νηφαλιότητας.Μετά τη δική του σωτηρία ο δρ Αμεζέν έθεσε ως στόχο ζωής να πάρει μαζί του σε αυτό το ταξίδι προς την... ελευθερία και άλλα άτομα με διαφορετικών ειδών εξαρτήσεις,όχι μόνο από το αλκοόλ,αλλά και από τα ναρκωτικά, τη νικοτίνη και τον τζόγο.Πρόκειται για μια διαδρομή που συναντά πολλά εμπόδια, με κύριο το ιατρικό και επιστημονικό κατεστημένο,όπως υποστηρίζει στο «Βήμα» ο καθηγητής μιλώντας για πρώτη φορά σε ελληνικό ΜΜΕ.Ο δρ Αμεζέν επιβεβαιώνει όμως ότι δεν πρόκειται να εγκαταλείψει τη μάχη.


Η ιστορία που θα διαβάσετε έχει ήδη γραφτεί σε βιβλίο, ωστόσο δεν αφορά βιβλίο επιστημονικής φαντασίας. Ο πρωταγωνιστής της Ολιβιέ Αμεζέν τα τελευταία έξι χρόνια ζει απελευθερωμένος από το αλκοόλ χάρη σε ένα φάρμακο, τη βακλοφαίνη, που κυκλοφορεί εδώ και μισόν αιώνα, αλλά ποτέ κανείς δεν το είχε δοκιμάσει σωστά σε άνθρωπο για τη θεραπεία των εξαρτήσεων. Μας μιλάει για έναν εφιάλτη που μετετράπη σε όνειρο και δηλώνει ότι πιθανότατα έχει βρει τη θεραπεία όλων των εξαρτήσεων: όχι μόνο στο αλκοόλ, αλλά και στην κοκαΐνη, στην ηρωίνη, στη νικοτίνη, ακόμη και ενάντια σε σοβαρές διατροφικές διαταραχές. Μια δήλωση που μπορεί να θεωρηθεί από κάποιους απίστευτη.

Ο επιτυχημένος καρδιολόγος δρ Αμεζέν, γνωστός στους επιστημονικούς και πολιτικούς κύκλους της Γαλλίας αλλά και των ΗΠΑ, καθηγητής αλλά και κάτοχος ιδιωτικού ιατρείου στη Νέα Υόρκη με μεγάλη πελατεία, είχε ήδη αρχίσει να βουλιάζει, λίγο προτού συμπληρώσει τα 40 του χρόνια, στη δίνη του αλκοόλ. «Εβρισκα στο ποτό διέξοδο από το έντονο άγχος που αισθανόμουν καθημερινά» λέει στο «Βήμα». Το 1997 οι εισαγωγές στα νοσοκομεία ενώ ήταν «τύφλα στο μεθύσι» είχαν μετατραπεί σε ρουτίνα. «Εκανα οτιδήποτε με συμβούλευαν οι γιατροί για να απεξαρτηθώ. Είχα πάρει όλα τα φάρμακα που κυκλοφορούσαν στην αγορά, είχα περάσει χιλιάδες ώρες σε συναντήσεις των Ανώνυμων Αλκοολικών (ΑΑ). Τίποτε δεν μπορούσε να με βοηθήσει» αναφέρει ο δρ Αμεζέν και προσθέτει: «Το 90% των ατόμων που λαμβάνουν τα υπάρχοντα φάρμακα για την εξάρτηση από το αλκοόλ είναι δεδομένο ότι θα εμφανίσουν υποτροπή και τελικώς θα πεθάνουν. Και αυτό διότι οι διαθέσιμες θεραπείες δεν καταφέρνουν να σταματήσουν την ακατάσχετη επιθυμία του ατόμου για αλκοόλ, με αποτέλεσμα οι εξαρτημένοι να οδηγούνται μαθηματικά σε υποτροπή». Το ανθρώπινο «κόστος» εξαιτίας της εξάρτησης από το ποτό είναι πράγματι τεράστιο: εκτιμάται ότι το αλκοόλ σκοτώνει δύο εκατομμύρια άτομα ετησίως, ήτοι 5.500 την ημέρα σε παγκόσμιο επίπεδο!

Κατεστραμμένος πλέον επαγγελματικά, αφού αναγκάστηκε να κλείσει το ιατρείο του και να αποτραβηχτεί από την ακαδημαϊκή καριέρα του, αλλά και σωματικά, βρισκόταν σε απόγνωση. Οι γιατροί τού είχαν αναφέρει ρητώς ότι δεν είχε μπροστά του περισσότερα από πέντε χρόνια ζωής αν δεν σταματούσε να πίνει. Τότε ο δρ Αμεζέν «συνάντησε» για πρώτη φορά τη βακλοφαίνη. Πρόκειται για ένα φάρμακο που κυ κλοφορεί με πολλές και διαφορετικές εμπορικές ονομασίες ως μυοχαλαρωτικό εδώ και περίπου μισόν αιώνα- συγκεκριμένα έχει έγκριση για λήψη από ασθενείς με σπαστικότητα νευρολογικής φύσεως σε ανώτατη δόση των 80 mg ημερησίως. «Στην εφημερίδα “Τhe Νew Υork Τimes” διάβασα για πρώτη φορά την ιστορία ενός παραπληγικού άνδρα με πρόβλημα μυϊκών σπασμών ο οποίος ήταν συγχρόνως εθισμένος στην κοκαΐνη.Ο άνθρωπος αυτός ανέφερε ότι η λήψη βακλοφαίνης για τη θεραπεία των προβλημάτων στο μυϊκό του σύστημα μείωσε σημαντικά την ανάγκη του για το ναρκωτικό» αφηγείται ο δρ Αμεζέν.

----------


## RockElCasbah

Η συνάντηση με τη Βακλοφαίνη

Ο απελπισμένος γιατρός σκέφτηκε ότι ίσως η βακλοφαίνη θα μπορούσε να βοηθήσει και τον ίδιο. « Είχα παρατηρήσει ότι το μυϊκό μου σύστημα ήταν συνεχώς “στην τσίτα”. Ετσι είπα στον εαυτό μου ότι αν το φάρμακο κατάφερνε να ηρεμήσει τους μυς μου, άρα και το άγχος και την έντασή μου,τελικά θα πετύχαινα να “δαμάσω”,έστω ως έναν βαθμό,την επιθυμία μου για αλκοόλ». Παρ΄ ότι το μυαλό του δρος Αμεζέν ήταν συνεχώς... πνιγμένο μέσα στο αλκοόλ, το επιστημονικό ένστικτό του τον ώθησε στην αναζήτηση ερευνητικών στοιχείων σχετικά με τη βακλοφαίνη. «Διάβασα μελέτες που έδειχναν θετική επίδραση του φαρμάκου ενάντια στο στρες στα ζώα. Από το 2002 άρχισα να λαμβάνω βακλοφαίνη σε σχετικά μικρές δόσεις,όπως μου συνέστησαν και φίλοι μου νευρολόγοι.Ωστόσο, ενώ ένιωθα καλύτερα,συνέχισα να αποζητώ το αλκοόλ».

Μέσα του ο δρ Αμεζέν διαισθανόταν ότι ίσως υπήρχε ένα «κλειδί» σχετικά με τη βακλοφαίνη το οποίο δεν είχε ανακαλύψει. «Ξεκίνησα ξανά την έρευνα. “ Σάρωσα” τις περιλήψεις 150.000 μελετών για να βρω κάτι που θα με έσωζε.Και τότε ανακάλυψα μια περίληψη μελέτης η οποία μου άλλαξε τη ζωή.Σε αυτήν αναφερόταν ότι “η βακλοφαίνη καταστέλλει την επιθυμία για λήψη κοκαΐνης σε ποντίκια”». Η δημοσίευση είχε γίνει το 1997 και σε αυτήν σημειωνόταν χαρακτηριστικά ότι «η επίδραση εξαρτάται από τη δόση λήψης του φαρμάκου». Τι σήμαινε αυτό πρακτικά; Οταν στα ζώα χορηγείτο μικρή δόση βακλοφαίνης, εκείνα συνέχιζαν να καταναλώνουν κοκαΐνη. Υπήρχε όμως μια υψηλή δόση μετά τη χορήγηση της οποίας τα ποντίκια αδιαφορούσαν πλήρως για το ναρκωτικό.

Στη συνέχεια ο δρ Αμεζέν εντόπισε και άλλες μελέτες σε ζώα που αναπαρήγαγαν τα θετικά αποτελέσματα σχετικά με την κοκαΐνη, ενώ παράλληλα εμφάνιζαν παρόμοια θετικά ευρήματα σε ό,τι αφορούσε την ηρωίνη, τη νικοτίνη, το αλκοόλ, τις αμφεταμίνες και τα οπιούχα ναρκωτικά. Κλινική δοκιμή αυστηρά προσωπική
Με βάση τη νέα γνώση, αποφάσισε να είναι ο πρώτος συμμετέχων σε δοκιμή με χορήγηση υψηλών δόσεων του φαρμάκου ενάντια στις εξαρτήσεις την οποία θα διεξήγαγε ο ίδιος στον... εαυτό του. «Το 2004 ξεκίνησα τη λήψη της ουσίας δημιουργώντας μόνος μου το πρωτόκολλο της θεραπείας. Λαμβάνοντας υπόψη τις δόσεις που χορηγούνταν στα πειραματόζωα (1-5 mg φαρμάκου ανά κιλό σωματικού βάρους),κατέληξα στο ότι θα χρειαζόμουν, ανεβάζοντας σταδιακά τη δόση,ως και 300 mg της ουσίας ημερησίως.Τελικώς έφθασα ως την ανώτατη δόση των 270 mg,την οποία έχω πλέον μειώσει λαμβάνοντας καθημερινά 120 mg. Μόνο όταν νιώσω πιο έντονη επιθυμία για αλκοόλ λαμβάνω για μικρό διάστημα 20-40 mg επιπλέον φαρμάκου ημερησίως». Ο καθηγητής συνέγραψε μελέτη σχετικά με την περίπτωσή του η οποία δημοσιεύθηκε το 2005 στο επιστημονικό περιοδικό «Αlcohol and Αlcoholism».

Θα σκεφτόταν κάποιος ότι αυτή η δόση είναι πολύ υψηλή, όταν σε ανθρώπους για άλλες ιατρικές αιτίες συνίσταντο υποδεκαπλάσιες δόσεις του φαρμάκου. Δεν φοβήθηκε ο δρ Αμεζέν; «Η μόνη σκιά που στοίχειωνε το μυαλό μου ήταν μήπως,επειδή η βακλοφαίνη είναι μυοχαλαρωτική, σταματούσαν να λειτουργούν οι μύες του αναπνευστικού μου κατά τη διάρκεια του ύπνου μου,με αποτέλεσμα να πεθάνω. Ωστόσο έλεγα στον εαυτό μου ότι, αφού ο θάνατος παραμόνευε ούτως ή άλλως, θα ήταν πολύ καλύτερο να πεθάνω με αξιοπρέπεια». Βέβαια, όπως εξηγεί ο καθηγητής, έμαθε αργότερα από φίλους του νευρολόγους ότι υπήρχαν αρκετές δημοσιεύσεις σύμφωνα με τις οποίες ασθενείς με νευρολογικά προβλήματα λάμβαναν σε καθημερινή βάση πολύ μεγάλες δόσεις του φαρμάκου χωρίς να εμφανίσουν παρενέργειες. Η βακλοφαίνη στα τόσα χρόνια χρήσης της έχει αποδειχθεί απολύτως ασφαλής, υποστηρίζει ο δρ Αμεζέν. «Αν ανατρέξει κάποιος σε όλες τις βάσεις δεδομένων που αφορούν τη βακλοφαίνη,δεν θα εντοπίσει καμία μη αναστρέψιμη παρενέργεια από τη λήψη της». Ο καθηγητής παραδέχεται βέβαια ότι δεν υπάρχει φάρμακο χωρίς παρενέργειες. Σημειώνει ότι οι κύριες παρενέργειες που εμφανίζονται όταν κάποιος λάβει υψηλή δόση βακλοφαίνης είναι η υπνηλία και η μυϊκή αδυναμία, που διαρκούν το πολύ για 48 ώρες. Αλλες παρενέργειες οι οποίες εξαφανίζονται σύντομα είναι ο πονοκέφαλος και η ζάλη. Ωστόσο πρέπει να σημειωθεί ότι, ελλείψει ολοκληρωμένων στοιχείων σχετικά με τη λήψη της βακλοφαίνης ενάντια στις εξαρτήσεις, κανένας δεν μπορεί να γνωρίζει πλήρως όλο το πιθανό φάσμα παρενεργειών της ουσίας.

----------


## RockElCasbah

Το θαύμα

Λίγες εβδομάδες μετά τη λήψη της δόσης των 270 mg βακλοφαίνης ημερησίως, ο δρ Αμεζέν ένιωσε ξαφνικά πλήρως αδιάφορος απέναντι στο αλκοόλ. «Νόμιζα ότι ονειρευόμουν. Σκεφτόμουν “πώς είναι δυνατόν;Κάτι τέτοιο δεν έχει περιγραφεί ποτέ στην ιατρική βιβλιογραφία”» . Ο γάλλος ειδικός λέει μάλιστα κάτι το οποίο φαίνεται αδιανόητο, σύμφωνα τουλάχιστον με τις επιταγές των ΑΑ: ότι μπορεί πλέον να πίνει λίγο αλκοόλ όταν το θελήσει έχοντας τον απόλυτο έλεγχο.

Η βακλοφαίνη, σύμφωνα με τον καθηγητή Αμεζέν, μπορεί να κάνει κίνηση «ματ» ενάντια σε πλήθος εξαρτήσεων. Πώς συμβαίνει αυτό; Η δράση της στον εγκέφαλο είναι αυτή που δίνει την απάντηση. Ο καθηγητής εξηγεί ότι είναι η μοναδική φαρμακευτική ουσία που επιδρά στον υποδοχέα GΑΒΑ-Β του εγκεφάλου χωρίς να είναι εθιστική. Μέσω αυτού του υποδοχέα το φάρμακο έχει ευεργετική δράση σε τρεις νευροδιαβιβαστές- ντοπαμίνη, γλουταμικό οξύ, γ-αμινοβουτυρικό οξύ (GΑΒΑ)- οι οποίοι αποτελούν σημαντικό μέρος του κέντρου ανταμοιβής του εγκεφάλου και εμπλέκονται σε όλες τις εθιστικές και ψυχαναγκαστικές συμπεριφορές, όπως και σε διαταραχές σαν το άγχος και την κατάθλιψη.

Ποια είναι όμως άραγε η απαιτούμενη δοσολογία βακλοφαίνης προκειμένου να είναι αποτελεσματική ενάντια σε άλλες εξαρτήσεις εκτός από εκείνη του αλκοόλ; Η απάντηση είναι ότι η απεξάρτηση... εξαρτάται πλήρως από το κάθε άτομο αλλά και από το είδος και τον βαθμό της εξάρτησης. «Ωστόσο τα πρώτα στοιχεία δείχνουν ότι τουλάχιστον για τη νικοτίνη αλλά και για την αντιμετώπιση της βουλιμίας απαιτείται δόση μικρότερη από εκείνη που χρειάζεται για την απεξάρτηση από το αλκοόλ».

Το βιβλίο

Σιγά-σιγά και με μεγάλο αγώνα από τον δρα Αμεζέν η ιστορία της βακλοφαίνης άρχισε να γίνεται γνωστή. Ευρύτερη διάδοση γνώρισε μετά τη δημοσίευση του βιβλίου του καθηγητή στο τέλος του 2008, αρχικώς στα γαλλικά με τίτλο «Le dernier verre» («Το τελευταίο ποτήρι») και μετά στα αγγλικά με τίτλο «Τhe Εnd of Μy Αddiction» («Το τέλος της εξάρτησής μου»- έκτοτε το βιβλίο έχει μεταφραστεί και σε άλλες γλώσσες, όχι όμως και στα ελληνικά). Ο δρ Αμεζέν δημιούργησε μάλιστα μια ιστοσελίδα (http://www. olivierameisen.com/en/)στην οποία βρίσκεται σε ανοιχτό διάλογο με εξαρτημένα άτομα απ΄ όλον τον κόσμο. Παράλληλα τα τελευταία χρόνια δημιουργούνται ολοένα περισσότερες μικρές ομάδες εξαρτημένων ατόμων που λαμβάνουν βακλοφαίνη σε υψηλές δόσεις την οποία τους συνταγογραφούν ορισμένοι «ανοιχτόμυαλοι», σύμφωνα με τον δρα Αμεζέν, κυρίως γενικοί γιατροί (αφού οι ειδικοί σε θέματα εξάρτησης αρνούνται σε πολλές περιπτώσεις να συνταγογραφήσουν το φάρμακο αλλά και να διεξαγάγουν κλινικές δοκιμές γι΄ αυτό).

Τα συμφέροντα

«Γιατί τόση άρνηση για τη βακλοφαίνη;» είναι το εύλογο ερώτημα. Ο δρ Αμεζέν καταθέτει τη δική του άποψη: «Κατ΄ αρχάς, αν όλα τα άτομα που έχουν διαφορετικές εξαρτήσεις πάρουν βακλοφαίνη,τότε πολλοί ειδικοί που έχουν για μόνιμους πελάτες αυτά τα άτομα θα χάσουν τη δουλειά τους. Παράλληλα υπάρχει και το θέμα όλων εκείνων που παρασκευάζουν και διακινούν προϊόντα που προκαλούν εξάρτηση.Και, τέλος, σημαντικό ρόλο παίζουν οι φαρμακευτικές εταιρείες,πολλές εκ των οποίων κυκλοφορούν σκευάσματα ενάντια στις εξαρτήσεις,ενώ αναπτύσσουν συνεχώς και νέα φάρμακα. Η βακλοφαίνη είναι ένα πολύ παλιό φάρμακο που δεν προστατεύεται από πατέντα και καμία φαρμακευτική εταιρεία δεν ενδιαφέρεται να διεξαγάγει δοκιμές γι΄ αυτήν». Οι επιστήμονες που αντιμετωπίζουν με σκεπτικισμό το όλο ζήτημα σχετικά με τη βακλοφαίνη τονίζουν ότι κανόνας απαράβατος της επιστήμης προκειμένου να αποδειχθεί η αποτελεσματικότητα αλλά και η ασφάλεια των φαρμάκων είναι η διεξαγωγή οργανωμένων διπλών, τυφλών κλινικών δοκιμών (δοκιμές στις οποίες οι ασθενείς χωρίζονται σε ομάδες και κάποιοι λαμβάνουν το κανονικό φάρμακο ενώ άλλοι εικονικό, χωρίς ούτε οι ίδιοι ούτε οι γιατροί τους να γνωρίζουν ποιος λαμβάνει τι). Ο δρ Αμεζέν, από την πλευρά του, λέει στους αντιδρώντες ότι... συμφωνεί και επαυξάνει. «Εγώ ο ίδιος ήμουν ο πρώτος που ζήτησα οργανωμένες κλινικές δοκιμές του φαρμάκου. Κανένας όμως επί αρκετά χρόνια δεν φαινόταν διατεθειμένος να τις διεξαγάγει. Τώρα πια που η ιστορία μου έχει αρχίσει να γίνεται πιο γνωστή πιστεύω ότι θα αρχίσουν κάποιες οργανωμένες δοκιμές».

----------


## RockElCasbah

Οι ενστάσεις

Υπάρχουν όμως και άλλες σοβαρές ενστάσεις. Για παράδειγμα, ο καθηγητής Τζόναθαν Τσικ από το Εδιμβούργο, ο οποίος μάλιστα ως αρχισυντάκτης του επιστημονικού περιοδικού «Αlcohol and Αlcoholism» δημοσίευσε την περίπτωση του δρος Αμεζέν, ανέφερε σε δηλώσεις του στη βρετανική εφημερίδα «Τhe Οbserver» ότι «όσο όμορφη και αν είναι η ιστορία αυτή, πρέπει να λάβουμε υπόψη μας ότι πρόκειται μόνο για μία περίπτωση και δεν μπορούμε να εξαγάγουμε οριστικά συμπεράσματα». Ο δρ Τσικ, που δοκιμάζει και ο ίδιος τη βακλοφαίνη σε 50 αλκοολικά άτομα (σε δόσεις όμως που δεν ξεπερνούν τα 100 mg), συμπλήρωσε ότι ανησυχεί σχετικά με πιθανές παρενέργειες από τη λήψη μεγάλων δόσεων της ουσίας, δεδομένου ότι αυτή δρα στον εγκέφαλο.

Ενας άλλος ειδικός του τομέα των εξαρτήσεων, ο δρ Νίκολας Πέις, καθηγητής Ιατρικής στο Πανεπιστήμιο της Νέας Υόρκης, ανέφερε στο αμερικανικό τηλεοπτικό δίκτυο ΑΒC το 2008: «Μελετώ τον αλκοολισμό τα τελευταία 40 χρόνια και ξέρω ότι δεν υπάρχει μαγική θεραπεία.Είναι μια πολύπλοκη ασθένεια και δεν τη νικάς γυρίζοντας έναν διακόπτη. Η άποψη ότι ένας αλκοολικός αν το θελήσει μπορεί να πίνει υπό έλεγχο είναι ανόητη ». Και άλλοι ειδήμονες του χώρου έχουν σημειώσει σχετικά με όσα προτείνει ο Αμεζέν ότι η θεραπεία των εξαρτήσεων ξεκινά από τη θέληση του ίδιου του ατόμου και ότι αν κάποιος είναι αποφασισμένος να αντιμετωπίσει υπεύθυνα το πρόβλημά του θα μπορούσε να απαλλαγεί από το αλκοόλ χωρίς να χρειάζεται να έχει για πάντα φαρμακευτικά «δεκανίκια». Ο δρ Αμεζέν απαντά ότι η θεραπεία που προτείνει δεν έχει στόχο να καταργήσει ομάδες όπως οι ΑΑ αλλά να δράσει βοηθητικά σε αυτές. Τονίζει παράλληλα ότι «αν κάποιο άτομο καταφέρει με τη δύναμη της θέλησής του να απαλλαγεί από το αλκοόλ, αυτό είναι καταπληκτικό. Αλλά δεν ισχύει το ίδιο για όλα τα άτομα με εξαρτήσεις. Εγώ ήμουν ανήμπορος να σταματήσω το αλκοόλ μόνος μου και απευθύνομαι σε όλα τα εξαρτημένα άτομα που δεν μπορούν να βρουν λύση στο πρόβλημά τους με τις διαθέσιμες προσεγγίσεις».

Η δικαίωση

Ο καθηγητής συνεχίζει, παρά τις ενστάσεις, τον αγώνα του, τονίζοντας μάλιστα ότι «δεν έχω καμία πρόθεση να κατοχυρώσω πατέντα για τη θεραπεία, αλλά μοναδικός στόχος μου είναι να βοηθήσω τα εκατομμύρια εξαρτημένα άτομα παγκοσμίως» . Εχει μάλιστα και ορισμένους έγκριτους επιστήμονες «συμμάχους» του. Ενας εξ αυτών ήταν ότι ο τιμημένος με Νομπέλ Ιατρικής το 1980 Ζαν Ντοσέ (απεβίωσε πέρυσι), ο οποίος ανέφερε ότι ο Αμεζέν « ανακάλυψε τη θεραπεία των εξαρτήσεων» . Και άλλοι ειδικοί υιοθετούν το «πρωτόκολλο Αμεζέν»: αυτή τη στιγμή περί τα 700 εξαρτημένα άτομα σε Ευρώπη και ΗΠΑ συμμετέχουν σε μελέτες της βακλοφαίνης με πολύ καλά αποτελέσματα.

Ο ίδιος ο δρ Αμεζέν δημοσίευσε τον περασμένο Φεβρουάριο στο επιστημονικό περιοδικό «Αnnales medicopsychologiques», σε συνεργασία με τον Ρενό ντε Μπορεπέρ από το Νοσοκομειακό Κέντρο ΡaulGuiraud στο Βιλζουίφ του Παρισιού, μελέτη σχετικά με τη βακλοφαίνη που περιελάμβανε 60 άτομα με πρόβλημα αλκοολισμού. Η δοκιμή διήρκεσε τρεις μήνες και στους ασθενείς χορηγήθηκε δόση που κυμαινόταν από 15 mg ως 300 mg ημερησίως, ανάλογα με την περίπτωση (η μέση δόση λήψης ήταν τα 145 mg). Τα αποτελέσματα ήταν εντυπωσιακά: μέσα σε τρεις μήνες το 88% των ασθενών είτε είχε κόψει εντελώς τη... σχέση του με το αλκοόλ είτε είχε μειώσει σημαντικά την κατανάλωσή του.

Πρέπει βέβαια να σημειωθεί ότι όταν ένα εξαρτημένο άτομο ξεκινήσει τη λήψη βακλοφαίνης είναι απαραίτητο να μην τη διακόψει ποτέ. Το γεγονός αυτό έχει κάνει κάποιους επιστήμονες να μιλούν ουσιαστικά για αντικατάσταση μιας εξάρτησης από μιαν άλλη (εκείνη στη βακλοφαίνη). Ο δρ Αμεζέν υπογραμμίζει ότι «δεν υπάρχει κανένα στοιχείο που να δείχνει ότι η βακλοφαίνη είναι εθιστική. Πρέπει όμως να λαμβάνεται εφ΄ όρου ζωής, όπως όταν ένα άτομο λαμβάνει φάρμακα για την υπέρταση.Σε κάθε περίπτωση οφείλουμε να σκεφτούμε ότι τα εξαρτημένα άτομα κινδυνεύουν να εμφανίσουν πολύ σοβαρά προβλήματα υγείας, ακόμη και να χάσουν τη ζωή τους,και η βακλοφαίνη μπορεί να σώσει πολλά από αυτά».

Μemorial και Χάρβαρντ

Το γεγονός ότι εν μέσω αντιδράσεων σχετικά με τη βακλοφαίνη χάνεται πολύτιμος χρόνος και μαζί του ανεκτίμητες ζωές φαίνεται ότι έχουν καταλάβει ορισμένοι διακεκριμένοι επιστήμονες, σε τέτοιον βαθμό ώστε να προτείνουν χορήγηση του φαρμάκου χωρίς καν να διεξαχθούν διπλές τυφλές δοκιμές. Είναι χαρακτηριστικά όσα έγραψε πέρυσι στον Αμεζέν ο Τζέρομ Πόσνερ, καθηγητής Νευροογκολογίας στο διάσημο Κέντρο για τον Καρκίνο Μemorial Sloan-Κettering: «Ισως η λήψη βακλοφαίνης σε υψηλές δόσεις γίνει τελικώς η θεραπεία επιλογής για την εξάρτηση από το αλκοόλ,χωρίς ποτέ να περάσει από ελεγχόμενες κλινικές δοκιμές, καθώς ολοένα περισσότεροι αλκοολικοί θα λαμβάνουν τη θεραπεία και η αποτελεσματικότητά της θα γίνει γνωστή από στόμα σε στόμα».

Πριν από περίπου δύο μήνες ο δρ Αμεζέν προσκλήθηκε να δώσει ομιλία με τίτλο «Εξάρτηση: επιτέλους θεραπεία» από τον καθηγητή Ρότζερ Γουάις, επικεφαλής του Τμήματος σε θέματα Εξαρτήσεων στο Πανεπιστήμιο Χάρβαρντ. Μετά την ομιλία ο καθηγητής Γουάις αποφάσισε να χρησιμοποιήσει το πρωτόκολλο της θεραπείας του Αμεζέν προκειμένου να αρχίσει τη χορήγηση του φαρμάκου σε ασθενείς τουήδη κάποια άτομα λαμβάνουν βακλοφαίνη για την απεξάρτηση από το αλκοόλ.

Οπως λέει ο δρ Αμεζέν, «προφανώς δεν είναι τυχαίο ότι ειδικοί του Χάρβαρντ θεωρούν κατάλληλη τη θεραπεία για την αντιμετώπιση των εξαρτήσεων». Οι αντιδρώντες θα επαναλάβουν πιθανότατα ότι το επιστημονικό δόγμα θέλει ένα φάρμακο να περνάει από μια διαδικασία συγκεκριμένων δοκιμών προκειμένου να αποδειχθεί η αποτελεσματικότητα και η ασφάλειά του. Πράγματι, αυτό είναι το σωστό. Μήπως όμως τελικά, έστω σε κάποιες συγκεκριμένες περιπτώσεις, τα δόγματα υπάρχουν για να καταρρέουν;

[email protected]

----------


## RockElCasbah

Η Βακλοφαίνη στο διαδίκτυο

Μετά τη δημοσίευση του βιβλίου του δρος Αμεζέν ξεφύτρωσαν σαν μανιτάρια ιστοσελίδες και blogs ασθενών που λάμβαναν βακλοφαίνη και ανέφεραν αναλυτικά τις εμπειρίες τους. Ενα τέτοιο ιστολόγιο είναι το Βaclofenremedy, στο οποίο περιγράφεται η ιστορία ενός βρετανού (πρώην) αλκοολικού,του Κρις. Στην τελευταία ανάρτησή του στο blog του τον περασμένο Απρίλιο ο Κρις αναφέρει ότι«είναι σχεδόν ένας χρόνος και τρεις ημέρες που λαμβάνω βακλοφαίνη προσπαθώντας να θεραπεύσω την εξάρτησή μου από το αλκοόλ.Λειτούργησε η θεραπεία; Αναμφίβολα ναι. Ηταν εύκολη; Σχετικά, αν και είχα τα σκαμπανεβάσματά μου. Τη συστήνω για την εξάρτηση από το αλκοόλ; Ναι. Πήρα πάλι τη ζωή μου στα χέρια μου, η υγεία μου βελτιώνεται καθημερινά, είμαι πιο ευτυχισμένος με τον εαυτό μου και νιώθω ότι δεν υπάρχει τίποτε που να μην μπορώ να κάνω. Ακόμη και σήμερα αισθάνομαι κάποιες φορές λίγο αγχωμένος,αλλά πάντα αυτό περνάει σχετικά εύκολα και ποτέ δεν καταφεύγω πια στο ποτό...».

Ο συγκεκριμένος ασθενής ήταν τυχερός και βρήκε έναν γιατρό ο οποίος, όπως ο ίδιος λέει, ήταν ανοιχτόμυαλος και του συνταγογράφησε το φάρμακο.Δεν συμβαίνει όμως το ίδιο με πολλούς γιατρούς.Το αποτέλεσμα είναι ότι ένας σεβαστός αριθμός εξαρτημένων ατόμων αγοράζουν αυτή τη στιγμή βακλοφαίνη μέσω Διαδικτύου και ακολουθούν τη δική τους εκδοχή της θεραπείας που προτείνει ο δρ Αμεζέν.Αυτό συνεπάγεται υπέρμετρο κόστος αφού, σύμφωνα με κάποιες ιστοσελίδες, η τιμή ενός κουτιού 60 χαπιών των 10 mg φθάνει περίπου τα 43 ευρώ,αλλά και αβεβαιότητα ως προς την εξέλιξη της θεραπείας. Ασφαλώς και δεν συνιστάται στους ενδιαφερόμενους η λήψη του φαρμάκου αυτού χωρίς συνταγογράφηση και ιατρική παρακολούθηση.

Ολη αυτή η κατάσταση οδήγησε ειδικούς όπως ο δρΦρεντ Λέβιν, καθηγητής Ψυχιατρικής και Νευροεπιστημών στην Ιατρική Σχολή Νορθγουέστερν, ο οποίος διεξάγει αυτή τη στιγμή στο Σικάγο δοκιμή του φαρμάκου σε 40 άτομα με εξάρτηση από το αλκοόλ,να προτείνει να βοηθήσει άτομα που έχουν ήδη αποφασίσει να λάβουν βακλοφαίνη,παρέχοντάς τους τηλεφωνικές ιατρικές συμβουλές για σωστή λήψη της ουσίας.

----------


## deleted-member30-03

too long to read. 
ισως αν εκανες μια περιληψη ολων αυτων ή εγραφες κατευθειαν τα συμπερασματα να απαντουσαν κι αλλοι.

----------


## RockElCasbah

Κενό, περίληψη δε θέλησα να κάνω γιατί η ιστορία χρήζει λεπτομερειών κατά τη γνώμη μου... χμμ... όσο για συμπεράσματα, θα είναι τα προσωπικά μου και δε ξέρω αν έχει νόημα. Αν βρω χρόνο αύριο, θα... μπολντιάσω κάποια πολύ ενδιαφέροντα και επίμαχα κατ' εμέ πάντα σημεία... όπως και νά 'χει, θεωρώ πως αξίζει να διαβαστεί απ' όσους αντιμετωπίζουν θέματα εξαρτήσεων από ουσίες. Νά 'σαι καλά.

----------


## Junkie

Το είχα διαβάσει και εγώ αυτό.... πολύ ενδιαφέρον ακούγεται. Ελπίζω να μπορέσει να τεκμηριωθεί ακόμα καλύτερα επιστημονικά. 

Διαφωνώ στο "η θεραπεία των εξαρτήσεων ξεκινά από τη θέληση του ίδιου του ατόμου και ότι αν κάποιος είναι αποφασισμένος να αντιμετωπίσει υπεύθυνα το πρόβλημά του θα μπορούσε να απαλλαγεί από το αλκοόλ χωρίς να χρειάζεται να έχει για πάντα φαρμακευτικά «δεκανίκια»" γιατί η θέληση είναι διδάξιμη μεν, λίγοι την διδάσκουν δε... Η θέληση δεν είναι η δύναμη. Είναι ο τρόπος με τον οποίο βρίσκεις πρόσβαση στην δύναμη που έχεις μέσα σου και αυτό τον τρόπο καμιά φορά σου παίρνει χρόνια να τον βρεις ακόμα και με την βοήθεια ειδικού....

----------


## RockElCasbah

Συμφωνώ παντελώς. Πόσο μάλλον όταν τότε που ήταν καιρός να την ανακαλύψεις, για κάποιους λόγους αυτή πήγε και καταχωνιάστηκε, κλειδώθηκε και το κλειδί δε βρέθηκε ποτέ. Μηχανισμοί φυσιολογικοί σε όλους τους ανθρώπους που μοιάζουν πια με ανενεργά ηφαίστεια... τόσο που να νομίζεις πολλές φορές πως δε τους διαθέτεις καν. Πολλά είναι τα μη διδάξιμα σε αυτό τον κόσμο φίλη μου - για να μη σε αποκαλέσω με το νικ σου. Και πολλοί αυτοί που δε θέλουν να έχουμε πρόσβαση σε ό,τι μπορεί να μας κάνει καλύτερους...

----------

